# Male version of squirting



## Lost Ego

i stumbled upon the male equivelence of squirting today and i cant believe i've never heard of this before...

http://mencansquirt.wordpress.com/2...ke-women-instruction-manual-on-how-to-squirt/ i first tried this one and it was too unbearable to make it to the finish lol... so i just tried this 2nd method described in the link below

http://www.aneros.com/forum/f5/off-topic-male-version-female-ejaculation-squirting-13579/

i want to squirt desperately and i followed this 2nd one's instuctions and instead of squirting right after ejaculation, i pissed all over my floor lol. has any guy here successfully squirted? tips? discuss?


----------



## StarOceanHouse

yes, just stroke your cock with your hand while watching porn. Eventually, you will squirt out some milky white substance.


----------



## rollin_stoned

StarOceanHouse said:


> yes, just stroke your cock with your hand while watching porn. Eventually, you will squirt out some milky white substance.



^^^ This

I'll try looking for the diagram, but the reason girls squirt is because there's a gland or something that secretes liquid after being stimulated....i'm pretty sure this is also where the g-spot is. With this said, guys aren't biologically capable of squirting like a girl......it's either piss or cum.


----------



## silentangst

Sounds like it'd be fun to try though


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

I learned that I could squirt goo out my dick when I was 12. Then I practiced shooting it toward the ceiling. Ever higher ever higher...almost there....maybe tomorrow night...


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

12? I was like 10... kids these days are prob fapping by 5


----------



## Eyes On the Roll

wow, i first jacked off at age 14, and even then cum didnt come out till i was like 15 almost 16


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

My first ex told me how he was once getting his prostate stimulated and he had something like this happen to him.  He said it was precum but just a lot of it.


----------



## misteee

very interesting!! yes i was heaps young maybe 12... then masturbation woul get brought up and id go red, no way id never do that etc :D
squirting sounds funky, gota try >most< things once.


----------



## Lost Ego

lol what im referring to isnt sperm, it's clear, not white. you are supposed to be able to build up an excess of cowper's fluid (aka precum) and ejaculate it this way.

it's quite appealing to me because the build up to ejaculation is where the pleasure is at as compared to regular ejac. where the majority pleasure comes at the ejac. i've gotten close and then pleasure is completely different from when u regularly cum.

here's some more info on it

"Some guides/forum posts (Japanese) for anyone who is interested:
- How to Easily Male Squirt: http://zabitann001.hp.infoseek.co.jp/newpage7-4.htm
- How to Masturbate, Male Squirting Extisted...: http://yokudou.livedoor.biz/archives/28871642.html
- Squirt like Women, Presenting Male Squirting: http://www.ura-akiba.jp/archives/2009/02/post_1897.html
- Male Squirting: http://kyouyablog.blog105.fc2.com/blog-entry-69.html"


----------



## Altered Perception

Omg I too heard about male squirting on that very exact aneros website, speaking of aneros have you had a super o yet?


----------



## feedyourdead

It kinda seems to me that this maybe unhealthy for you, though this is just pure speculation on my part lol


----------



## Lost Ego

nope, whats a super O?

i suppose you have every right to speculate, what gives u that idea though?


----------



## nearjat

I'm pretty sure that first method will make you pee. Thats the sensation I got when I tried that a long time ago XD ahahahha


----------



## farmaz

tbh the links are blocked on my pc, and the only ones to work are japanese, i get the feeling its going to show some kinda reverse bukkake or something equally as bad.

So maybe this aint 100% right as i cannot read the links you posted, but a girlfreind a while ago put her finger up my ass a few times & i proper shot my load without any messing with my cock.

and i mean i shot across the room with in a few seconds, gotta have been 10 foot high by about 3 foot in distance.


----------



## †∆†

i feel traumatized whenever i enter this section of BL


----------



## uTranceMe

^^^^ Very funny 

I'm not courageous enough to click any of those links.

I'm resigned to the fact my cum just limps over the line like an aborted space shuttle mission.


----------



## eric530

*YES men can squirt...!!*

It has happened to me and i can do it on a regular basis...i stumbled upon it by accident and was initially freaked out...but the feeling is absolutely amazing...!!

it over-whelms the body and i even spasm involuntarily and can feel my whole body twitching...the feeling is so strong that a normal ejaculation doesn't even register when i squirt...!!

All i do is...just when i am about to ejaculate i hold the shaft of my penis tightly and just play with the head...i usually rub it with my palm all the way from the sensitive spot under the penis,over the hole , then all the way to the end of the head in one stroke...i keep repeating this....it feels amazing and you would want to stop because it feels so sensitive...DONT keep doing it...it even gets unbearably sensitive but keep rubbing the top of the head...and Viola...i squirt...its a very intense feeling..and its great...no words can ever describe the ecstasy ...a few more strokes i squirt even more intensely...i generally squirt in gushes about 5-6 times after which i just ejaculate...but its amazing...!!!


----------



## TheLostBoys

PriestTheyCalledHim said:


> I don't like putting anything up my ass but I'd like to be able to ejaculate hands free while getting TT (tit torture) or while being paddled/whipped and bottoming for an S&M Top.





My gf tied me up a few months back & she was plying with my nipples, she hadnt touched my penis at all & with everything she was doing to my nipples, I got so hard I came w/o anything touching my penis. To tell you the truth, I enjoyed it, haha!

We tried it again several times but I could not do it again.


----------



## Alex000

Coming across this thread, I read-up on the idea of male squirting. It sounds very interesting, but seems like it could be a little intense. I am not against giving it a shot, though.


----------



## Owl Eyed

So it's like pre-ejaculate/pre-cum? 

It happens to me pretty often whenever I fap but not in large quantities. But when I have sex I leak like the titanic. It's clear fluid, not like semen.

EDIT: Also it is possible to have multiple orgasms this way. You can separate orgasm from ejaculation. Then you win the universe and accidentally all the sex.

It RARELY ever happens for me, but sometimes I will have an orgasm but I won't ejaculate. Instead there will be an excess of precum and I don't go flaccid. When it does happen, I'm able to do it once more before I actually ejaculate.


----------



## VerbalTruist

Jesus guys, the male equivalent of 'squirting' is your every day orgasm.


----------



## dbm81

I squirt all the time during anal, it isn't piss or cum, it's clear and slippery and it gushes out just like a female.  Best orgasms I've ever had are from this.  My wife squirts too and I've experienced and even tasted both and they are very similar.  It definitely isn't cum as I will blow after I'm finally finished squirting!  Anyways, point is, it does exist and feels bloody awesome.  Never tried it the ways described here, but being pounded by a strap on, toy or the wife's fingers/fist does it for me.  Highly recommended here


----------



## Foreigner

I've always masturbated the way they tell you to do it, and although there is often a lot of precum, it has never squirted. I still cum the white stuff but it's very watery and the volume is a lot more. I've never ejaculated just clear stuff.


----------



## TheJasnSensation

This sounds awesome!!


----------



## Serotonin101

Owl Eyed said:


> Also it is possible to have multiple orgasms this way. You can separate orgasm from ejaculation. Then you win the universe and accidentally all the sex.
> 
> It RARELY ever happens for me, but sometimes I will have an orgasm but I won't ejaculate. Instead there will be an excess of precum and I don't go flaccid. When it does happen, I'm able to do it once more before I actually ejaculate.


I had a male multiple about a week ago on accident or however you wanna put it. Blew both me and my girls mind. She was like 'did you really just *cum* twice" after the second one and I grinned huge. She's the first girl I've ever came twice with. The other times was self stimulated a while ago when I was using so drugs might've played a key role in those


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Serotonin101 said:


> did you really just cumulative twice



lol @ autocorrect


----------



## RedRum OG

5 things can come out of a dick

1. Pee
2. Sperm
3. Semen
4. Blood
5. STD juice

Don't really see any possibility of "squirting" unless its just a 13 year olds funny name for one of the above, already named, things

If this is the case, I love squirting. Only done it with combinations of the first 3 though.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

RedRum OG said:


> 5 things can come out of a dick
> 
> 1. Pee
> 2. Sperm
> 3. Semen
> 4. Blood
> 5. STD juice
> 
> Don't really see any possibility of "squirting" unless its just a 13 year olds funny name for one of the above, already named, things
> 
> If this is the case, I love squirting. Only done it with combinations of the first 3 though.




I guess it must be semen, it happened to me, watching portand mmaster baring but not "cumming" I go to pee and it's not  me. It was like snot.


----------



## severely etarded

^ sounds like you got the clap


----------



## gr33n3y3z

^^^ this sounds kind of really fucking weird.


----------



## UrM8kR

It recently began occurring to me and I gotta say it is the most intense feeling I've ever felt. When nearing climax I get a slight sensation of needing to urinate but instead what comes out is a significant amount of precum. This occurs even if I fully emptied my bladder just before either sex or jerking off. Just recently I was prescribed adderall and began taking a vitamin d supplement. Its been happening evey time over the past 2 months since. It's amazing and my girl digs it so I'm cool.


----------



## Fever666

This is 100% true and probably anybody can do it it just comes down to arousal.  I can do it myself... it started happening last year... Haven't been gettin much from the wife so was checkin some internet porn.  I didn't have to do any special move or squeeze or shove anything in my ass... for me it happens anytime i use coconut oil as lube.   You can get organic coconut oil at the supermarket.  I put a spoonful in my mouth for about a minute til it melts then spit it into my hand as needed.   If yer watchin porn and very aroused just try to not come and just keep your hand loose and slow.  The coconut oil provides a real slick sensation and if you just focus on the top of your dick and the head and try real hard not to blast, you'll just reach a point of excstacy where it just starts gushing a warm clear liquid..  its like someone turned on a tap but it doesn't shoot out like a fountain, it'll just come out slow like.  You'll gradually feel a build up until you have a mind blowing orgasm.   I


----------



## Fever666

My post got cut off, not sure why.. anyway.  They say when a women squirts that its piss.. so its probably piss for a man as well.  I'm pretty sure this is the male multiple.   I had that happen once before too.. first time with my girl.. she blew me I came but then I still felt it so I told her to jerk me off..  There was that build up then i blasted accross the room pretty much.   I thought it was pretty cool for our first time lol... I think had more fun than  her.

Anyway, try the coconut oil, and for me I need porn to be aroused.. I'm visual.   Now I do it all the time.. not really on purpose  thats just how it goes,,, but it would be difficult during intercourse to do that.  Just can't get that sensation.. It's almost like you need sensation on the right and left side of your head to get to that point... I had to look it up too cuz I wasn't sure wtf this was.


----------



## DOB

Cabergoline


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

lulz.

DUDE it's called ejaculation. pure and simple.





StarOceanHouse said:


> yes, just stroke your cock with your hand while watching porn. Eventually, you will squirt out some milky white substance.


----------



## iamsylar

i achieved this the other day while watching porn for maybe 10 minutes. i was adjusting my position and just bore down hard(very similar to a kegel) to keep the hard on full and it shot out like a cumshot shocking me. i was able to do it two more times before it seemingly ran out. could not replicate next session. i should note i do have a large amount of fluid that leaks out (precum) and a very large cumshot. so maybe its all relatable or not...i have no idea. Just sharing an experience.


----------



## HYDRO_CHRONIC

its semen...man use your head,it happened to me during prostate exam ...but no orgasm ,she said its from the gland being pressed


----------



## Seattle_Stranger

Pretty sure this happens to me occasionally when my lady and I have been going at it for a while, and I'm literally a half-pump away from exploding, and I try to keep having sex but desperately trying to hold back cumming...sometimes it seems like I sort of half-cum, where a lot of liquid comes out, I feel like I had somewhat of an orgasm but the liquid isn't as thick as full on semen and I stay hard and can still cum.


----------



## severely etarded

I call it "jizzing"


----------



## Bardeaux

Lost Ego said:


> i want to squirt desperately and i followed this 2nd one's instuctions and instead of squirting right after ejaculation, i pissed all over my floor lol.



this is the male equivalent of squirting. The chemical and biological make up of female ejaculate is pretty much (iirc, maybe entirely) identical to urine.


----------



## ICEDUp

i was on muscle relaxers and too much good tweak when this happened to me i gushed clear liquid multiple times ,i got their by edgeing my glass dick for hours , n hours using a fifi drenched in veggy oil i kept it soaked and i also worked just my head for ages in the process,,prior i nutted 3 times before this explosion happened


----------



## Kalyn

Something I came across called Binaural Beats.  Basically alternating 2 frequencies one in each ear.  The frequencies used in this video stimulates the prostate gland.  Have used it multiple times and it does result in a non-semen, non-urine ejaculation, very similar to a female squirting ejaculation.    https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMcQqxzBwiI


----------



## stewty

It certainly is a real thing, and although I'll not claim to know the content of the liquid I ejaculate, I can do it.  If I use a dildo/vibrator/strap on to hit my prostate over and over then it builds up to a screaming orgasm, which can then be replicated again and again. And the amount of liquid ejaculated stays the same each time.

It's even more intense if high on coke/meph.


----------



## Bigelow

It does sound pretty intense. Haven't experienced myself yet though never know what tomorrow may bring.


----------



## MSQ

Make squirting is real.  It’s called MSQ.  It happens easiest after you ejaculate.  If you continue to receive stimulation around the head after you ejaculate you will begin to squirt with in 20 seconds.  It’s an intense feeling, like another ejacualation but stronger and longer because it’s actually urine being emptied from your bladder but forced out.  The sensation of the urine being forced out is what recreates the intense second orgasm.  It feels amazing.  Mostly Japanese and male gay porn show it, which sucks if your heterosexual.  It should become a selection on porn.  The closest thing to it on heterosexual porn is post ejaculte torture.  But if you look up this link you will see that they actually conducted a study of it where the subject was hooked up to a sonogram to see what causes it...https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/full/10.1002/iju5.12021. Some of you on here are really close minded.  It’s not semen/cum.  It’s not just cumming.  But if you try it you’ll know when it happens.  Again it happens easiest after you cum.  About 20 seconds in.  The sensation is intense while you’re rubbing it but stay with it and it will happen.  But word of caution do it in the shower.


----------



## Lucy20

My boyfriend blew one yesterday during oral that hit the back of my throat so hard i i almost gagged. Not always like that but oral seems to do it more often. Not squirting though


----------



## Zopiclone bandit

eric530 said:


> *YES men can squirt...!!*
> 
> It has happened to me and i can do it on a regular basis...i stumbled upon it by accident and was initially freaked out...but the feeling is absolutely amazing...!!
> 
> it over-whelms the body and i even spasm involuntarily and can feel my whole body twitching...the feeling is so strong that a normal ejaculation doesn't even register when i squirt...!!
> 
> All i do is...just when i am about to ejaculate i hold the shaft of my penis tightly and just play with the head...i usually rub it with my palm all the way from the sensitive spot under the penis,over the hole , then all the way to the end of the head in one stroke...i keep repeating this....it feels amazing and you would want to stop because it feels so sensitive...DONT keep doing it...it even gets unbearably sensitive but keep rubbing the top of the head...and Viola...i squirt...its a very intense feeling..and its great...no words can ever describe the ecstasy ...a few more strokes i squirt even more intensely...i generally squirt in gushes about 5-6 times after which i just ejaculate...but its amazing...!!!


----------



## S.J.B.

Matsuo Munefusa. said:


> I learned that I could squirt goo out my dick when I was 12. Then I practiced shooting it toward the ceiling. Ever higher ever higher...almost there....maybe tomorrow night...


I was sipping a drink when I read this and I almost spit it all over the keyboard.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Lost Ego said:


> i stumbled upon the male equivelence of squirting today and i cant believe i've never heard of this before...
> 
> http://mencansquirt.wordpress.com/2...ke-women-instruction-manual-on-how-to-squirt/ i first tried this one and it was too unbearable to make it to the finish lol... so i just tried this 2nd method described in the link below
> 
> http://www.aneros.com/forum/f5/off-topic-male-version-female-ejaculation-squirting-13579/
> 
> i want to squirt desperately and i followed this 2nd one's instuctions and instead of squirting right after ejaculation, i pissed all over my floor lol. has any guy here successfully squirted? tips? discuss?



I've actually done this many times and never knew that this was what it was. Its like when you're really horny sometimes it's like ejaculating just-pre-cum right before you actually cum for real. It's usually accompanied by a very satisfying orgasm. I had this happen to me when I was on coke once and it was the best orgasm of my life (including actual sex). Mostly it just happens when I'm especially turned on, more than usual.


----------



## hyroller

men are capable of many achievements.


----------



## Zopiclone bandit

To hell with it as nobody knows who I am & can point me out in public.

I tried this a few days ago after having a little smoke of white & to hell with you lot that say this stuff works, I cum & carried on & HELL NO that isn't a good feeling, if anything it is equal to some kinda sexual torture.

You lot are mad I swear & need some kinda mental help, I'd NEVER repeat it again I know that much.


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

Someone I know told me how this happened to him when he was fucked fast and hard up the ass. He said it was not piss, cum, semen, or pre-cum. I was not there but I have watched FFisting porn where this happens to someone being fisted anally.


----------

